# do u hav this wallpaper.



## vish786 (Jul 31, 2007)

where can i find this 2 pics.

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t979094_mandrake9.jpg
[URL=*www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i979093_screenlynucs44468149040e304b2644ba2.jpg] *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t979093_screenlynucs44468149040e304b2644ba2.jpg
[/URL]


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 31, 2007)

give the correct search words & pronto u'll get it...

*tom.azatom.info/misc/img/wp/tux-winfly-killah.1600x1200.jpg
*www.tustrucos.com/wallpapers/Informatica/computadoras-Linux/Tux-vs.-Msn-.jpg


----------



## vish786 (Jul 31, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> give the correct search words & pronto u'll get it...
> 
> *tom.azatom.info/misc/img/wp/tux-winfly-killah.1600x1200.jpg
> *www.tustrucos.com/wallpapers/Informatica/computadoras-Linux/Tux-vs.-Msn-.jpg



so soon... but how did u search them... ?? i searched lot on google but didnt find it.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 31, 2007)

like this 

not gettin the other one right now... also... i've an MB limit & mine has almost run out.. so not tryin...


----------



## 24online (Jul 31, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> like this
> 
> not gettin the other one right now... also... i've an MB limit & mine has almost run out.. so not tryin...



i like this trick to find pic... gr8...


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 31, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> so soon... but how did u search them... ??



He is superman


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 31, 2007)

tanq 4 da everflowin praise 

Ingenuity rulez...


----------



## vish786 (Jul 31, 2007)

koolbluez, thanks for d trick. 

but stilll dint find the second pic.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 31, 2007)

use the logo name on the wallpaper in robot wallpaper.. might work... i cant get it in ur pic posted..


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 31, 2007)

which pic are u searchin for?  there's no description abt that

  
previously there was no pic in ur post. but now its there  STRANGE


----------



## Pathik (Jul 31, 2007)

previously u didnt wait for the pic to load...
now u did


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 1, 2007)

no the page loaded completely for the first time but there was no pic. I WAS USIN OPERAMINI. MAY BE IT CAUSED A PROBLEM


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 1, 2007)

do.. do.. harry potters!


----------



## vish786 (Aug 1, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> do.. do.. harry potters!


abhey dhakkan.... how many times have i said u its not harry potter. <ur purposely doing it> its an entirely different character what i'm using.


----------



## pannaguma (Aug 1, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> abhey dhakkan.... how many times have i said u its not harry potter. <ur purposely doing it> its an entirely different character what i'm using.


i think koolbluez was refering to fun2sh.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 1, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> abhey dhakkan.... how many times have i said u its not harry potter. <ur purposely doing it> its an entirely different character what i'm using.


hahaha  yeh harry potter hi hai "Mano ya na mano".


----------



## vish786 (Aug 1, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hahaha  yeh harry potter hi hai "Mano ya na mano".



okay... this is a character from LFO story.


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 2, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> abhey dhakkan.... how many times have i said u its not harry potter. <ur purposely doing it> its an entirely different character what i'm using.


abhey ghonchu.... remember that *i was the first guy who said u to stop repeating that u r not HarryPotter... *I KNOW IT... u even said that it wont happen again... but yet...

I'm just pullin legs... "purposely"  as u said... (served the purpose )& u always show urs first 

And.. fun2sh is of course _the boy with the lightning scar_...


----------



## vish786 (Aug 2, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> abhey ghonchu.... remember that *i was the first guy who said u to stop repeating that u r not HarryPotter... *I KNOW IT... u even said that it wont happen again... but yet...
> 
> I'm just pullin legs... "purposely"  as u said... (served the purpose )& u always show urs first
> 
> And.. fun2sh is of course _the boy with the lightning scar_...


abhey khajur... i said i wont post the full pic of avatar in tat post.  since it was sucking ur bandwidth and its  u who's reaptin d same stuff.. Anyways did u find d second wallpa. ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 2, 2007)

^^ abey kaaju ke nichle hissey tu kyu gussa hota rehta hai.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Aug 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ^^ abey kaaju ke nichle hissey tu kyu gussa hota rehta hai.


wow guys going well with new curses ...enough to start a  new thread
let me add somethin' u'll never get
'dhakkan ke akhri chhor'


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 2, 2007)

Ihatemyself said:
			
		

> wow guys going well with new curses ...enough to start a  new thread
> let me add somethin' u'll never get
> 'dhakkan ke akhri chhor'


chup kar "bhuji hui laalten"


----------



## Ihatemyself (Aug 2, 2007)

tu chup haathi ke ande


----------



## vish786 (Aug 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ^^ abey kaaju ke nichle hissey tu kyu gussa hota rehta hai.


abhey karele... majakiya gaale tho thikse dena seek. .... and to be honest... i was never getting angry abt my avatar.... was havin little fun abt it and playing a prank on u guys.... and see u were trying to makin me angry / pull my leg, instead u got angry. .

* let us not make this thread to waste.... i just want the second wallpaper if someone has it. *


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 3, 2007)

@ last.. sense by the one who first lost it


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 27, 2008)

got ur first pic... vish786.... *www.wallcoo.com/cartoon/lothaleng/s/esprit_libres_300x300.jpg 

Here


----------



## vish786 (Apr 29, 2008)

truly good memory koolbluez. 
thanks again


----------

